# هل استبدال عجلة القيادة الأصلية يؤثر علي جودة عمل السيارة ؟؟؟؟



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
سيارة قديمة اريد تبديل عجلة القيادة بها لتكون ذات قطر اقل حيث الأطار كبير و يعيقني عند تعلم القيادة و سئلت بعض المختصين و هم طبعا الفنيين الذين يقومومن بتصليحها و منهم مؤيد و منهم معارض علما بانني اجد لنفس الماركة من السيارة طارات اصغر لكنني اخشي ان يؤثر علي السيارة 
مهندس انشائي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> سيارة قديمة اريد تبديل عجلة القيادة بها لتكون ذات قطر اقل حيث الأطار كبير و يعيقني عند تعلم القيادة و سئلت بعض المختصين و هم طبعا الفنيين الذين يقومومن بتصليحها و منهم مؤيد و منهم معارض علما بانني اجد لنفس الماركة من السيارة طارات اصغر لكنني اخشي ان يؤثر علي السيارة
> مهندس انشائي


 
ليس هناك بأس إذا تم من قبل ميكانيكي مرخص
أو في ورشة معتمدة من الشركة الصانعة ..
ولكن ينبغي ان يحقق النظام Steering System الجديد شروط السلامة 
بأن يكون من النوع التلسكوبي Telescopic Steering Wheel 
ليساعد عل تحمل الصدمات حسب المواصفات القياسية .
هذا أحببت تغيير النظام ..
أما إن كان لعجلة القيادة فقط .. فلا أرى بأس .​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 يوليو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ليس هناك بأس إذا تم من قبل ميكانيكي مرخص
> 
> أو في ورشة معتمدة من الشركة الصانعة ..
> ولكن ينبغي ان يحقق النظام steering system الجديد شروط السلامة
> ...


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

حقيقة استاذنا الفاضل ان السيارة موديل قديم تقريبا ثمانينات و لا اعتقد لها ورشة معتمدة من الشركة الصانعة لكن هناك ميكانيكي مختص لهذا النوع من السيارات فقط
اما عن النظام فلست افهم التعبير الذي تفضلتبقوله لأن تخصصي انشائي وليس لي في علم ميكانيكا السيارات و اريد من حضرتك التعبير الدارج بين ورش الميكانيكا حتي استطيع مخاطبة الفني باللهجة التي يفهمها 
و انا فقط اريد ان اغير عجلة القيادة لا غير لكن البعض من الميكانيكيين قد اشاروا بان نقص قطر عجلة القيادة سيجعلها اصعب في القيادة كما سيؤثر علي كفاءة عملها لأنه ليست العجلة الأصلية مع العلم بانه عند البحث في السوق وجدنا نفس ماركة عجلات القياة لنفس السيارة لكن موديل مغاير
عذرا لأني اطلت في الموضوع لكنني احببت سؤال اهل التخصص لأنني قليلة العلم في هذا المجال و ليس من السهل ان اسأل احدا اثق به غير اهلينا علي صفحات الملتقي الكريم
بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (1 يوليو 2010)

بإذن الدكتور محمد 

أنا لي تجربه بتبديل عجلة القيادة لسيارة شاحنه مرسيدس افنص وقديمه موديل 1970 
من قطر كبير إلى قطر اصغر 
ولك تسبب اي عوائق او مشاكل والسائق ارتاح كثيرا بذلك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 يوليو 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> بإذن الدكتور محمد
> 
> أنا لي تجربه بتبديل عجلة القيادة لسيارة شاحنه مرسيدس افنص وقديمه موديل 1970
> من قطر كبير إلى قطر اصغر
> ولم تسبب اي عوائق او مشاكل والسائق ارتاح كثيرا بذلك :28:


 
مشكور مهندس سمير على التوضيح 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## ميادة (1 يوليو 2010)

مع احترامي للدكتور محمد وهوبحر ماشاء الله من العلم بس في اعتقادي تغيير اطارات السيارة بقطر اكبر او اصغر من القطر الاصلي للسيارة لانه سوف يؤدي الي اختلال منظومة التوجيه في السيارة واشياء اخري من المعروف فيزيائيا أنه كلما زاد سطح التماس ..زادت مقاومة الإحتكاك ..اي عند تركيب إطار أعرض من المصمم للسيارة فإن ذلك ربما يفيد في الثبات ...لكنه سوف يزيد من إستهلاك الوقود ..بالإضافة الى قلة العزم .

- بعض الأشخاص يريد أن يكبر حجم الإطار على نفس الجنط ...أو تغيير الجنط والإطار معا ليملاء الفراغ في الرفرف ولكن ذلك سوف يقلل من عزم السيارة بشكل كبير بالإضافة الى زيادة ملحوظة في إستهلاك البنزين ..وإليك السبب:
عندما يزيد حجم الإطار فإنه بلا شك سوف يزيد من محيط الإطار الكلي وهذا المحيط سوف يكون اطول من المواصفات التي جاءت بها السيارة , ولذلك يتوجب على المحرك أن يبذل جهدا أكبر لتعويض هذا المحيط وبالتالي فإن ذلك يزيد من إستهلاك الوقود ..وكمحصلة نهائية فلن يكون المحرك بأفضل حال مما كان عليه قبل التعديل ..وتجد هنا ان المحرك وبخاصة في السرعات العالية تجد السيارة لا يمكن لها أن تصل الى السرعات التي كانت تصلها قبل التعديل ..

معادلة بسيطة :نريد أن نحول مقاس الإطار الى ( الإنش )وهذا المقياس سوف يكون قطر الإطار ...( قطر الدائرة التي يمثلها الإطار ).
**دعنا نفترض أن مقاس الإطار اصلا هو :
225/70/16
225 هو العرض ...
70 هو المسافة بين الجنط وسطح الإطار الملامس للأرض...
16 هو مقاس الجنط...
نريد أن نزيد من عرض الإطار دون أن نخسر محيط الإطار حتى يبقى عزم السيارة كما نريده ..فما هو المقاس الأمثل .؟؟؟
أولا علينا معرفة كم إنش هذا الإطار ؟

المحيط225 (ضرب) 0.70 (تقسيم) 25(وهو رقم ثابت) (ضرب) 2(رقم ثابت) (+) 16مقاس الجنط = 28.6إنش.

28.6 هذا هو الرقم السحري... يجب أن نحاول أن نبقي عليه ..
ولتزيد العرض دون فقدان المحيط علينا إختيار :
275/60/16 
العرض اصبح 275 ..وهذا رائع ..تعال نطبق المعادلة :
المحيط275 (ضرب) 0.60 (تقسيم)25(وهو رقم ثابت) (ضرب) 2(رقم ثابت) (+) 16 مقاس الجنط = 29.2إنش ...
رقم قريب الى 28.6 ..ولو إستطعنا جعل المقاس يطابق 28.6 كالأصلي فهذا أفضل..
تعال نغير المقاس :
275/65/16
المحيط275 (ضرب)0.65 (تقسيم)25(وهو رقم ثابت) (ضرب) 2(رقم ثابت) (+) 16 مقاس الجنط = 30.3إنش ...فرق بينه وبين المقاس الأصلي 28.6-30.3= 1.7 إنش تقريبا 4.5سم. وهذا كثير وسوف يؤدي الى ضعف عزم السيارة خاصة على السرعة العالية بالإضافة الى إستهلاك واضح في البنزين ...​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 يوليو 2010)

ميادة قال:


> مع احترامي للدكتور محمد وهوبحر ماشاء الله من العلم بس في اعتقادي تغيير اطارات السيارة بقطر اكبر او اصغر من القطر الاصلي للسيارة لانه سوف يؤدي الي اختلال منظومة التوجيه في السيارة واشياء اخري من المعروف فيزيائيا أنه كلما زاد سطح التماس ..زادت مقاومة الإحتكاك ..اي عند تركيب إطار أعرض من المصمم للسيارة فإن ذلك ربما يفيد في الثبات ...لكنه سوف يزيد من إستهلاك الوقود ..بالإضافة الى قلة العزم .​
> 
> - بعض الأشخاص يريد أن يكبر حجم الإطار على نفس الجنط ...أو تغيير الجنط والإطار معا ليملاء الفراغ في الرفرف ولكن ذلك سوف يقلل من عزم السيارة بشكل كبير بالإضافة الى زيادة ملحوظة في إستهلاك البنزين ..وإليك السبب:
> عندما يزيد حجم الإطار فإنه بلا شك سوف يزيد من محيط الإطار الكلي وهذا المحيط سوف يكون اطول من المواصفات التي جاءت بها السيارة , ولذلك يتوجب على المحرك أن يبذل جهدا أكبر لتعويض هذا المحيط وبالتالي فإن ذلك يزيد من إستهلاك الوقود ..وكمحصلة نهائية فلن يكون المحرك بأفضل حال مما كان عليه قبل التعديل ..وتجد هنا ان المحرك وبخاصة في السرعات العالية تجد السيارة لا يمكن لها أن تصل الى السرعات التي كانت تصلها قبل التعديل ..​
> ...


 

الأخت المهندسة ميادة 
الأمر كما ذكرت .. فإن تغيير مقاسات الإطارات TYRES وكذلك الجنوط Wheel Rim 
خطأ فني .. ويمنع إستبدالها لما تقدم وأشرت من بين أمور أخرى .. ولكن عزيزتي نحن نتحدث عن 

عجلة القيادة Steering Wheel 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steering_wheel



[/URL]


​


----------



## ميادة (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ياباشمهندس علي التوضيح


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 يوليو 2010)

ميادة قال:


> جزاك الله خير ياباشمهندس علي التوضيح


 
وبارك فيك أختنا في الله مهندسة ميادة.​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و جزاكم كل الخير 

يعني اتوكل علي الله و اغير العجلة القيادة Steering Wheel 

:12: مشكورين و بهذه الأنطلاقة ربنا ييسر الحال و ابتدي تعلم قيادة السيارة و هتلاقوني هنا كتير ان شاء الله لما تصادفني مشكلة اجي استشيركم 
اشكركم بصدق كان موضوع يؤرقني:28::28:


----------



## ابو محمود1972 (27 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> سيارة قديمة اريد تبديل عجلة القيادة بها لتكون ذات قطر اقل حيث الأطار كبير و يعيقني عند تعلم القيادة و سئلت بعض المختصين و هم طبعا الفنيين الذين يقومومن بتصليحها و منهم مؤيد و منهم معارض علما بانني اجد لنفس الماركة من السيارة طارات اصغر لكنني اخشي ان يؤثر علي السيارة
> مهندس انشائي


 أخي الكريم لا مشكلة من التغيير ولكن تأكد من أن العجلة الجديدة مناسبة للمسنن تماما ولا يوجد فراغ في تحيكها كي لا تعمل مشاكل لاحقا
وبالبداية سيتغير عليك الوضع قليلا وذا لم يكون الدركسيون عندك هيدروليك قد تجده اصبح أثقل قليلا و بالبداية احذر من الانعطاف بسرعة بهذه العجلة الصغيرة لان انعطافك هنا سيكون اسرع من العجلة القديمة ولا يوجد مشكلة ابدا على السيارة وغيرت انا اكثر من واحدة لسياراتي بدون اي مشاكل فقط انتبه بابداية حتى تعتاد عليها خاصة بالمنعطفات
واهلا وسهلا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## KAMBAAL (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

هنا فرق كبير بين السيارات التى تعمل باطاراتها الاصليه والسيارات التى تعمل باطارات لم تاتى بها 
فنجدان التى تعمل باطاراتها الاصليه تكون دائما افضل حالا

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

